
GNU (FSF): Explaining Why We Don't Endorse Other Systems - type0
https://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.en.html
======
zero_one_one
Agreed - I think if they were really set on this they would release a 'pure'
kernel or distribution devoid of any proprietary drivers, binaries, or non-GNU
licensed code as a demonstration of how a true GNU-'compliant' distribution
should look, and we can all see just how little work we can get done on it.
This would by necessity exclude any and all access to non-GNU licensed code
bases.

Any non-standards compliant hardware, or hardware with extended or proprietary
functionality above and beyond the standards would therefore not be supported
(as it appears even the offer or availability of such software takes the
distribution out of contention for endorsement), meaning there would be very
little work done in any realm other that the hobbyist world - giving it a
rather small subset of the functionality most system users have come to expect
from most *nix flavours.

Anyway - so the wheel turns...

At least GNU stands for something... :)

------
warrenm
IOW: we want to be so idealogically pure, we will disdain anyone who isn't as
pure as we are.

The holier-than-thou elitism showcased there really makes them look like
kooks.

